# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Basic shed sizing question

## stevo27

The shed company I'm looking at going with has said the slab is done first, then the shed walls overhang the slab around the bottom. 
So if the shed is, for example, 10m x 5m, is that from the outside of the wall sheets or the inside? 
Slab drawings have the same size (10 x 5)

----------


## METRIX

> The shed company I'm looking at going with has said the slab is done first, then the shed walls overhang the slab around the bottom. 
> So if the shed is, for example, 10m x 5m, is that from the outside of the wall sheets or the inside? 
> Slab drawings have the same size (10 x 5)

  You would need to ask the shed company, it should be the size of the shed frame so it sits directly on top of the slab and the sheets will protrude past the 10 x 5 size

----------


## Uncle Bob

Mine is 5 x 10 as was the slab. There's lots of scope to go in and out as the rails usually just tek screw together.

----------


## cyclic

Usually when you commit to the Shed Company and pay up you will be given the Engineers drawings showing the slab requirements.
These will show all the necessary measurements and are then used for Council approvals and Certifyer..
Best to go this way first.

----------


## Moondog55

When we had our shed built the slab size was the finished shed size to the outside of the cladding; but as cyclic says; the engineers drawings will have all that detail.

----------

